# Calculating..



## TwinTurboPigeon (Jan 22, 2013)

How do you factor in modifiers in a Punnett Square?


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

What do you mean?


----------



## TwinTurboPigeon (Jan 22, 2013)

NZ Pigeon said:


> What do you mean?


Never mind, its a dumb question after reviewing it.


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

The only dumb question is the one that is not asked.


----------



## TwinTurboPigeon (Jan 22, 2013)

NZ Pigeon said:


> The only dumb question is the one that is not asked.


Okay, I was thinking, if both or one of the parent was grizzle (or other modifiers), how do you know the percentage of it showing up?

EX: blue bar male (hetro grizzle) x brown bar female (non grizzle)
Is it just 50% hetro grizzle and 50% non grizzle offsprings?


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

Yup, Bang on.


----------



## TwinTurboPigeon (Jan 22, 2013)

Hmm. Sounds good then.. 

Another thing, I bred a Red bar (split blue) male x blue bar (hetro grizzle) female and their 1ST set is a blue bar and a grizzle (died), could the gender and base color be determined of the grizzle baby? AND the blue bar is just a basic blue bar (like no grizzle)? Grizzle is either shown or it doesnt carry the gene correct? Sorry, read grizzle genetics but its not really getting to me..


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

Red male split blue to blue hen will produce 50% of both colours in both sexes.

Grizzle is not sex linked so in short, no there is no way to determine the sex.


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

Also, Yes grizzle is dominant so it is either there or not, In occasional cases a bird may be dirty blue T pattern and not show much grizzling but if one pulls a coloured feather they should see signs of grizzle at the base in all cases, Although, I have heard debate on that final point.


----------

